# Chloe vs. Chloe



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Chloe O'Brian from 24 or Chloe Sullivan from Smallville. Who ya got?

Personally, I prefer Smallville Chloe. She's cute, nice, fun and smart. 24 Chloe is 1-4 in those categories.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

24 Chloe is not attractive by any definition of the word.

Smallville Chloe is cute with a great rack. She wins hands down.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

24 Chloe always looks like she's been crying.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What is the criteria? I think 24 chloe is a better written character, but smallville chloe is more appealing as a character and actress. They both have cool last names (the actresses).


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

What are we asking?

Who would you want as a date?

Who could kick who's backside in a fight?

Who would win at chest chess?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

My daughter Chloe.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Is she hot?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

TTIWWP :down:


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> What is the criteria?


The selection criteria is whatever category or categories you want. Doesn't have to include the attractiveness of the actress.


----------



## Chibbie (Jan 16, 2006)

Chloe O'Brian from 24









Chloe Sullivan from Smallville









*Chloe Sullivan FTW!*


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Is she hot?


She's 7.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Chibbie said:


> Chloe O'Brian from 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now wait a minute, that's totally unfair to Chloe O'Brian.









Greg


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The Flush said:


> She's 7.


I figured as much. It was just a joke.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

gchance said:


> Now wait a minute, that's totally unfair to Chloe O'Brian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but she still has the same face.


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

Smallville Chloe


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Wow, I can't believe I wasn't the only person thinking of posting this poll!

I definitely vote for Smallville. I had always thought she was cute, but never noticed how hot she is until after Lois had joined the cast. Later that season, or maybe the next one, I noticed that Chloe started showing a lot of cleavage in the episodes that Lois wasn't also in. It seemed like she was trying to say, "hey look, I'm hot too" but it was as if they were trying to say "yeah, but Lois is hotter" by only allowing her to look so hot when Lois wasn't around.

In any case, Lois might look more like a Victoria's Secret model than Chloe, but when you throw in personality, her smile, etc, Chloe is my favorite Smallville babe by far. As for 24 Chloe, she's one of my favorite characters on that show, but there's just no attempt whatsoever to make her sexy. I think she could be, perhaps, but she still wouldn't rival Miss Sullivan.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

i'm into sockets, so 24 Chloe


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Chloe O'Brian knows how to take care of her man. +1 for Chloe 24.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

24 Chloe looked pretty good in HD on Leno a few weeks back.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

TomK said:


> Chloe O'Brian knows how to take care of her man. +1 for Chloe 24.


You mean the one she divorced?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Here's another good one of Allison RMack....


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

The Flush said:


> She's 7.





IndyJones1023 said:


> I figured as much. It was just a joke.


 

Ah yes...

And the foot is inserted deeper still, the jaw being stretched to its limit...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Ah yes...
> 
> And the foot is inserted deeper still, the jaw being stretched to its limit...


Seriously? You didn't get it? Are you new around here or the whole Internet itself? Have you never seen "is she hot?" in any thread about women?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

jlb said:


> Here's another good one of Allison RMack....


It was either the second or third version of the SMALLVILLE opening credits that showed Chloe so bright and hopeful (pardon the slip into whitebread here), that I'd really hoped she'd somehow turn out to be Lois Lane, blonde hair and all. (CH*LOE S*UL*LI*V*AN*...you do the anagram.)

She was the one who Clark should have ended up with; too bad Lois has now been established as a real separate person.

Oh well...


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Seriously? You didn't get it?


I got it.



IndyJones1023 said:


> Are you new around here or the whole Internet itself?


No.



IndyJones1023 said:


> Have you never seen "is she hot?" in any thread about women?


I have.

I also know that's a question you do well to not ask a father about his daughter, especially when her age is unknown. Sort of a "Yech!" potential there.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, I didn't mean to skeev you out. It was just an attempt at humor.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Smallville. Chloe on 24 is a mega root.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

For me, it's Chloe O'Brian on _24_. I've loved Mary Lynn Rajskub ever since _Mr. Show with Bob and David_ on HBO in the mid '90s. She's a great comedian.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Mavrick22 said:


> Smallville Chloe


Wow...looks like she's got a bit of a beer belly. Give me Mary Lynn any time of the day (or night)....24/Chloe rules.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

+1 for 24 Chloe! Helps that I'm female, lol. Plus I don't watch Smallville. Chloe O'Brien used to bug me, but I like her character more and more, and the actress is hilarious! I love her dry sense of humor. Saw her on Leno recently, and on another late night show (maybe Conan?). She just cracks me up!


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Mavrick22 said:


> Smallville Chloe


What's with the muffin top? She is much hotter than that.

Smallville Chloe rules.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Seriously? You didn't get it? Are you new around here or the whole Internet itself? Have you never seen "is she hot?" in any thread about women?


I assumed Indy was kidding.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Age check, how old are you and who did you vote for?

I think the older guys are going for 24's Chloe. I may be wrong.

Greg


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

The Flush said:


> I assumed Indy was kidding.


Thank you.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

gchance said:


> Age check, how old are you and who did you vote for?
> 
> I think the older guys are going for 24's Chloe. I may be wrong.
> 
> Greg


I dunno. I'm 38. Is that old?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm 34 and voted for Smallville Chloe. From an attractiveness and personality standpoint, it's no contest. And who would ryou rather hang out with? One's always happy and fun while the other is always sour and serious (even if that is supposed to be funny).


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

56 and 24/Chloe....







...(and, no, 38 is not old!)


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

28 and 24 Chloe.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Then I guess I'm wrong. 

I didn't say any age was old, I said older. People who feel old seem to have complexes about saying "older" for some reason...

Check it out... 38 is older than 34. I'm 37, that's older than 28. 37's a LOT older than 22. Hence, the older guys. My speculation was that the younger guys were going for Smallville Chloe, and I was wrong.

Greg


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm 48 and picked Smallville Chloe. 24 Chloe is too grumpy.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Chloe Sullivan, definitely. Cute, hot, and with an as-yet-to-be-determined meteor power to boot


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Sullivan. And I really can't believe this is even being debated. I'd guess that anyone who votes for O'Brian is blind, but Sullivan is even easier to listen to than O'Brian.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Another vote for Sullivan here.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Sullivan. And I really can't believe this is even being debated. I'd guess that anyone who votes for O'Brian is blind, but Sullivan is even easier to listen to than O'Brian.


Beauty is only skin deep....O'Brien busts ba**s better than any other female I can recall.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Beauty is only skin deep....O'Brien busts ba**s better than any other female I can recall.


If that's what you want in a woman, you can have her.  But Smallville Chloe is pretty strong and spunky, and manages to do so without a perpetual scowl.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DreadPirateRob said:


> If that's what you want in a woman....


...and that's exactly what I have in a woman....celebrating 30 years next Monday...


----------



## Jericho Dog (Feb 10, 2006)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Seriously? You didn't get it? Are you new around here or the whole Internet itself? Have you never seen "is she hot?" in any thread about women?


funny stuff....

the only thing missing after "She's 7" was

"Pic please"


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

All you 24-Chloe haters, listen up.

http://www.geekmonthly.com/geek-magazine/2007/03/27/geek-talks-tech-with-24s-chloe/










That will be all.

Greg


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok, with that one and the following one, I change my vote!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

OHMIGOD, that is way hot. Any more questions non 24 Chloe fans?


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Chloe O'Brien is a bad-ass! She rocks!! Now let's see those votes reflect it! ;0)


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Great photos of 24 Chloe. Now all you've proven is that the right photographer/outfit can make her look not ugly.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Great photos of 24 Chloe. Now all you've proven is that the right photographer/outfit can make her look not ugly.


Actually, what it proves is that her scowl is really only for the show. If you look at the Geek photos, they did two versions of each: one with scowl, and one without.

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> OHMIGOD, that is way hot. Any more questions non 24 Chloe fans?


There never was a question.......in *MY* mind!


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

gchance said:


> Age check, how old are you and who did you vote for?
> 
> I think the older guys are going for 24's Chloe. I may be wrong.
> 
> Greg


I'm 25 and I voted for Chloe O'Brian.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I guess I should say that I'm 34 and voted for Sullivan. Not sure what the old guy/young guy cutoff is, but I consider myself a young'un.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

gchance said:


> All you 24-Chloe haters, listen up.
> 
> http://www.geekmonthly.com/geek-magazine/2007/03/27/geek-talks-tech-with-24s-chloe/
> 
> ...


This just made me throw up...

:down: :down: :down:


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> This just made me throw up...
> 
> :down: :down: :down:


What the HELL are you talking about, man?!?! Sluurrrrrrp.

Greg


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Took him over 5 months to throw up ....

-MirclMax


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe he would prefer Kiefer in that outfit.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd like to formally welcome gastrof to the internet.

I vote for 24 Chloe.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I vote for going off the board with Chloe Sevigny.
The Brown Bunny alone...uhhh...blows...these other 2 chumps out of the water.


----------

